# Flowers in Front Garden  (pix)



## Rebbetzin (Mar 16, 2012)

The Nastutiums are looking so pretty, especially with the purple verbena.







I am thinking of putting in more native plants in the garden to help with my high water bills.

Here are Desert Honeysuckle and Scarlet Penstemon


----------



## elevan (Mar 16, 2012)

I am so jealous that you already have pretty flowers blooming!


----------



## flemish lops (Mar 23, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> I am so jealous that you already have pretty flowers blooming!


 Same here. They are gorgeous!


----------

